# water pumps from Japan ?



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

I am designing a small creek in my garden railway and I need a small water immersible pump. I wonder if there are pumps out there made in Japan?


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Is it important that it be made in Japan? 

Japan uses slightly less voltage than in the US, so you'd want to make sure a model intended for their domestic market would run properly on US voltage.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

cant say....would likely be superb

that being, i run 24 7, 365, 3000 gph,
i use a german oase , they are expensive but last , really last, one is 17 , the other, 12
and a becker, home depot, typically 2 or 3 years.

the oase use far less juice


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Try lowes or home depo.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I have an Oase, been running over 10 years. Best quality. Sorry not Japanese. Runs this fountain just fine.


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

Thanks for your advice, I think German pumps are also great. I wish I have a budget for German products. After all, I bought the mini reversible flow self priming gear pump for $25 a piece. I forgot to check where it is made from; It's small and good enough for my small creek.


----------

